# Foot Tattoos.....?



## MeliBoss (May 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies and Gents,
I'm a newbie here and among many semi addictions I have, tattoos is becoming one of them. I have a total of 5, 3 that I have gotten with in the past 11 months. I have three on my lower back area, one on my inner right ankle and one on my left shoulder. I have a very good friend who is an up and coming tattoo artist, He is amazing and fairly reasonable with the prices. 
So here's the deal, My birthday is in two days and I've been contemplating getting another one from my birthday. I really want a butterfly on my left foot in purple and green. My question is...do any of you have a foot tattoo and how badly did it hurt. I've heard it's possibly one of the worse places to get a tattoo. ( I went with a friend to get hers done a few years back and she said it was worse than labor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but than I've had ppl tell me that it's not so bad.

Out of all the ones I have the worse one was the shoulder one. My back not so bad, the ankle not bad at all....I always hype myself up way to much before getting one.
So what was your "Foot Tattoo" Experience????
TIA,
Meli


----------



## dollypink (May 26, 2008)

i have a butterfly on my foot, it's about 2in long and 1in wide with quite a bit of detail, and it was my most painless one - i actually enjoyed it! it hurt a lot less than the tiny one on my shoulder did.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

It all depends on your pain tolerance. I have a very high tolerance so none of mine hurt. i have friends with low tolerances and they said it hurt really bad. I think you will be ok if your ankle didn't hurt too bad though. it is pretty much the same.


----------



## prettybaby (May 26, 2008)

I have a shooting star on my foot, and it wasnt too bad, looking back. Altho at the time I was laughing from the urge to kick my "artist" in the face.


----------



## kimmy (May 26, 2008)

all three of my tattoos are in extremely sensitive areas and i've never really understood the "worst pain EVAR!" thing because...it's not really that bad. or at least, i don't think so.


----------



## MeliBoss (May 27, 2008)

Thanks!!
 I think I'll be ok. My pain tolerance is pretty high so as long as I can avoid kicking the tattoo guy in the face I should be ok....lol. I'm getting it next Saturday!! So excited


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 27, 2008)

i want a foot tattoo, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only have one tattoo on my left shoulder blade which hurt but not bad at all. 

But I have very ticklish feet (mostly on the bottoms) but I'd be terrified to kick the artist in the face lol.

I am going to get one on my outer wrist bone this weekend :O I bet that will hurt


----------



## georgiabarredo (May 27, 2008)

i have like about 8 tattoos heheh i lost count... im weird and well i like pain... and  i like how it feels while im getting it and the stinging feeling afterwards when its wrapped.. also i have a high tolerance...i have like a garden on my foot.. its like flowers and vines and butterflies... and i must stay that one hurt the most... foot that is.... i dunno if it was bcoz its really colorful and well yenno tattoos are like cuts soo basically he was cutting over a cut... but definitely get it...


----------



## ms.marymac (May 27, 2008)

I think it's subjective...like the others said, it depends on your pain tolerance.  I had a friend that was covered in tattoos (sleeve, chest and neck), and she was going to get matching tattoos on each foot and couldn't get thru the second one.  Another friend that has a sleeve almost passed out with her ginormous foot tattoos. A third friend said it was not a big deal (granted hers is nowhere near as big or detailed as the previous two girls). 

I don't think yours will be too bad.  

The worst thing for me is the wipe down...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 27, 2008)

i have almost my whole right foot tattooed. it hurts, but not that bad. if you have tattoos you'll be fine. the ones that hurt me the worst are on my outer stomach above my hips, on each side of my bellybutton. worst...pain...ever...but, I also had my period and really bad gas while I was getting them done...good thing i had a good relationship with my tattoo artist and he didn't mind me farting occasionally!!


----------



## Hilly (May 27, 2008)

I have a foot tattoo. I really wish I didn't tho. It is kind of hard to cover up for when I need to be professional and stuff. I love tats..have a couple on my back, but the foot one is a regret for me. It didnt hurt too bad tho.


----------



## MeliBoss (May 28, 2008)

I've thought about the whole regretting it thing a few times.  I actually have one on my lower back that I wanna get removed eventually. (It's my ex husbands nick name...blah) Luckly for me I'm pretty set in my career and chances are I'll be with this company till they give me the boot...Hopefully not anytime soon.....
Since it's not going to be too big I'm not really worried about having one on my foot. 
I think I've come to terms with the fact that this one is gonna hurt. Probably worse than any of the ones I have, although at one point with the one on my shoulder I thought I was gonna pass out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I'll keep you all posted in about three days I should have a pretty butterfly on my foot.
Thanks for all the input btw.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 1, 2008)

Just wanted to update you all. I got it done today!! I love love love it!!! and it HURT LIKE HELL!!!!!! Worse one yet, even has me thinking I might not get anymore. There is nothing worse than feeling the vibration of the gun in your bone....uncontrollable foot twitching and leg shaking...Dear God I'm so glad that's over with...but it was worth it and I'll forget all about the terrible pain and get more I'm sure....Lets see if I can figure out how to post a picture.... Please excuse the swollen fat foot...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 1, 2008)

wow thats awesome. How long did it take?


----------



## dollypink (Jun 1, 2008)

wow it just goes to show how different people's pain thresholds are


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Jun 2, 2008)

Guess I'm a little late, but I was going to tell you my foot tattoo was the worst pain ever. I have a pretty decent pain threshold and I handled a chest piece like a champ, but my foot was just the worst. My tattoo artist even told me I should be fine because the chest is usually much worse then the foot for most people. I had to stop about twenty minutes in because I almost passed out.

Yours looks really cute though, despite the pain


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks! 
It's def. true the pain is different for everyone. I couldnt tell you exactly how long it lasted. But I can tell you it lasted longer than it should have cause I was kinda being a pain...lol  I almost chickened out after the outline. My friend/tattoo artist laught and said, yeah right  I don't want you bugging me to color it in, in a few weeks...I'm gonna finish it...lol. All in all it probably took about 45 min. (Longest 45 min of my life..lol)
But it is heeling very well! Alredy rockin the cute shoes to show it off


----------



## na_pink (Sep 15, 2008)

im getting a foot tattoo Oct 2nd, how unprofessional is it in a work environment , if i want to hide it can't i simply wear stockings ? Or buy shoes which would cover it up (hoping they aren't butt ugly)


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ive got a tattoo on my foot which is pretty big, it did hurt a lot more than my previous one on my back because your foot is a lot bonier and theres no or very little muscle there. I put up with it though, i think after the first few minutes you just get through it..how i don't know lol! I found with my other tattoo that the outline hurt a lot more than the colour aswell, but it's really hard to say as ive heard some people out there saying it didnt hurt at all..so i suppose its down to the individual. I went for it and i didn't regret it for 1 minute..its a few minutes pain for the rest of your life so if you want it badly enough you can suffer the pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry i wasn't much help lol but Good luckkk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## revinn (Sep 15, 2008)

My foot tattoo is quite large, and about 10 days old now. It hurt so much more then my other tattoo! But I love it, and I'm so glad I went through with it.


----------



## MeliBoss (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_im getting a foot tattoo Oct 2nd, how unprofessional is it in a work environment , if i want to hide it can't i simply wear stockings ? Or buy shoes which would cover it up (hoping they aren't butt ugly)_

 

I work in a semi professional place were actually pretty casual but I like to dress up from time to time heels, slacks, a dress or whatever. And when I wear heels I do worry that someone will say something or think its tacky but so far no one has said anything and I love it so It doesn't really bother me too much anymore. I can wear my heels with slacks and you never even notice it. If I wear a dress that's a different story. Really there's no way to hide it. For me personally I think stockings would make it worse, you'd still see it unless they are really dark. I guess it depends on your company, luckily mine is pretty laid back. Good luck BTW hope you love yours as much as I love mine!!!! (I've been thinking about adding to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------

